# Papel Semilogaritmico 5 Ciclos.



## electron10 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola que tal, tengo una duda, aver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

Se supone que una hoja de papel semilogaritmico va a estar dividida en cinco ciclos, y que sirve para representar valores muy grandes. Y cada ciclo esta dividida en 10 divisiones enumeradas.

Mi pregunta es,  cada division de un ciclo corresponde con el numero que marca?  porque son desiguales las distancias entre division y division?

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sí, deben corresponder al número que marca (hablando de la hoja semilogarítmica).
Son desiguales porque es una escala logarítmica.

Por ejemplo, para representar una función o gráfica de 1 al 100, lo puedes hacer en un solo ciclo, en el siguiente ciclo se representa el comportamiento de la función del 100 al 1000, en el siguiente, del 1000 al 10,000, etc. 

Y así es como en una hoja puedes representar el comportamiento de una función para un rango muy amplio.
La hoja se divide de ese modo precisamente por ese motivo.

(Por ejemplo, en la segunda imagen de abajo, imagínate un filtro pasa banda que opere para las frecuencias desde 15 hasta 900, en sólo dos ciclos puedes representar su funcionamiento. En un paple lineal, tendrías que utilizar varias hojas para graficar con detalle e ir desde el 15 hasta el 900.)


----------



## electron10 (Oct 27, 2008)

muchas gracias por la explicacion!

ya me quedo claro.

saludos.


----------

